# Cut on hand. Can I clean my tank.



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Long story short, my car was broken into last night and out of anger I punched my taillight and cut m finger. I don't have anger issues I swear. Any way. Can I clean my tank? Is there any thing I need to worry about while getting my hands wet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

While its not a major risk there are certain things we can pick up transmitted by water one of these I believe is TB, while not a major risk unless your fish are showing signs of the illness its worth it to play it safe and keep your hand dry until it heals. Just be careful and wear gloves if you have them.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re:*

I would definitely hold off on the tank-cleaning for a few days, until the wound closes up. Bacteria in fish tanks could cause an infection, and then you're dealing with a doctor's visit, and possibly antibiotics , which are not cheap, my friend. I'm sure the fish will be okay for a few more days, until you can safely clean the tank, without jeopardizing your health.


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I would wait... there's too many things in the water that you probably don't want in you bloodstream.

And then, there's this 1 in a billion chance of this:
Girl, 13, faces having her hand amputated after scratching it in fish tank | Mail Online


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

as long as ur cuts have scabbed im pretty sure its fine i work with my hands a lot always have cuts and have hands in tank anyways never any problems with tank or my hands 

just wash with some anti bacterial soap maybe some hydrogen peroxide if necessary


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Its probably a bad idea to do it. Ive done it tons of times as my cat like to fight violently and rips my arms and hands up.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! Just a note, just trying to help...
Using hydrogen peroxide on a healing wound actually inhibits new cell growth, meaning that it slows healing time and increases scarring. Dilute anti-bacterial hand soap and really good rinsing is your best route. So... just something to consider. 

Also, it seems I always have scratches and cuts on my hands and arms because of my job. So if I did aquarium maintenance only when I was wound free, it'd never get done! :lol: But, like these lovely people said, there are some risks. I love how you're educating yourself, and I learned something new about the TB thing. So thanks for asking a great question!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I suppose there's some risk, then again, I've heard rare cases of a paper cut resulting in flesh eating bacteria.
Maybe a good finger guard, new tail light, and anger management classes <g>.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Late advice, but for what it's worth, I'd wait a couple of days, just in case. Easier to avoid an infection than cure one!


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

my thought, for what it is worth, is that shallow scraps shouldn't be an issue, but i would be more worried about deeper cuts. deeper ones are more likely to have issues with anaerobic bacteria that you would find in water. similar to puncture wounds, these bacteria can't live if air can get to them, but they can be some of the worst infections out there.


----------

